# Cough Silencer



## Deerman (Aug 8, 2005)

Do any of you have one of these and are they worth the money?


----------



## Trizey (Aug 8, 2005)

Never used one, but I've heard they weren't worth a hoot


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 8, 2005)

Ive looked at them as well but never tried one or haerd if they work or not.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 8, 2005)

Word is they dont work,I just cough inside my jacket.
KD


----------



## rayjay (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't have one but everytime I am in the woods and think about one I start to cough


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 8, 2005)

Word is Jeff Young swears by them.






















Oh, that's right, I'm sorry.  He swearst AT them.    
Word is.... save your money.


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 8, 2005)

Cough drops are a better choice IMO.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 8, 2005)

*Hey bender?*

Jimbo?Got anything to say on the matter?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Aug 8, 2005)

*Altoids*

that is what I use


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 9, 2005)

Bought one a few years ago.

Did not work very well. Don't know where it is now!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 9, 2005)

No comment.


----------



## truittsosebee (Aug 9, 2005)

They may not work, but those guys have made a fortune selling them.  I remember the first year they came out they were at the Buckarama peddling them themselves and I thought to myself, how stupid, nobody will ever buy one of those.  I guess that's why I'm not rich.


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 9, 2005)

I know a lot of guy's that would probably buy a poot silencer or at least could use one....


----------



## PHIL M (Aug 9, 2005)

If you lean over in your seat just right, you can turn that poot into a effective buck grunt!


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## firebiker (Aug 9, 2005)

Their not Millionares yet. They still work here, where Im at. I can't dog then to much, well maybe I can   If I am that sick,that Im coughing ! Im staying at the house. plus the fact is the less junk I carry in the woods, the less I have to carry out. Im a less is more kinda hunter. all I need is the basics


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Aug 9, 2005)

I got one as a Christmas gift from my sister-in-law.  

I put it on eBay and made $19.

I'm with the "Bull".  I prefer the cough drop.


----------



## Just 1 More (Aug 9, 2005)

I got a used one if you want to try it...


----------



## short stop (Aug 9, 2005)

I was  watchin the outdoor channell and i cant remember what show it was but The guy ''shooter'' actually  used this thing  before taking  the shot while inside a shooting house ..       I thought to myself ''what a loser''  COUGH SILENCER --1800 JOKE


----------



## Deerman (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks guys you saved me some money


----------



## Heathen (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow I actually like mine, once you get the hang of how they work. They will muffle the cough just like a baffle on a muffler. Even though they don't completely silence it. I guess maybe I'm just strange.


----------



## PHIL M (Aug 10, 2005)

a wash cloth in your pocket works just as good. just fold it up, and cough into it. it can also come in handy if nature calls!


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 12, 2005)

I bought one and used it for a few seasons.  If you don't cough too hard, it works ok.  If you're really hacking you'll put too much air thru it and cough out the sides.

Nowa days, I chew some gum or suck a cough drop to sooth my throat if I need to cough.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 12, 2005)

Every time I used it .. I backfired and the gas exited the other end....  

Actually smart enough to never buy one...

I did see a post a while back where the inventor got a tad indignent when people trashed his invention online...


----------



## Paddle (Aug 13, 2005)

Mine works fine. Heathen and I must have got the only one's that work!!!


----------



## PHIL M (Aug 15, 2005)

They make real good buck lure dispensers!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Aug 15, 2005)

Paddle said:
			
		

> Mine works fine. Heathen and I must have got the only one's that work!!!



you can add me to that list.  It doesn't get rid of all the noise, but it seems to do better than coughing in my coat or in a towel (have done both)....but like someone said earlier, you do have to get the hang of how to use the thing.  I've blown my cheeks out several times when I first started using it, and that makes more noise than coughing.....but stopping smoking put an end to most of the coughing so I don't have to use mine as much as I used to.


----------

